# Dermestid beetles



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

they kind of scare me, is it easy to keep them contained? I have way to many mounts on the wall to have some of these lil critters loose in my house.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*ttt*

I am interested please send me some info. 
thanks. pm is fine or if you want an email adress either way let me know.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pm me the info i might be interested.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

I wouldn't keep these beetles in the house. I have my shop 8' from the house and the first door goes into the room that has all my mounts. When I dust I make sure to check them for anything that may be a threat to my mounts. I have not found one on any of them. Some taxidermist say that they wount eat a mount others say they can.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

This may be a good way to make some extra money


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Are they guaranteed to be mite free?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

at what temps should they be kept at?


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

No mites! Temp is between 75 and 80


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

This is something for AT members. I normally don't sell my beetles but I've had a few request for them. So, I will start you out right and you will able to contact me by phone, email, or on AT


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

How much?


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Email me details Please! 

[email protected]


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Will do


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm only selling about 30,000 beetles So if you want some let me know


----------



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

I checked out your web site.. the skulls come out that white or are they bleached?


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

GamePlanGear said:


> I checked out your web site.. the skulls come out that white or are they bleached?


I degrease then whiten


----------

